# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Duplicating the St. Barts experience

## JoshA

We had a particularly relaxing villa vacation this past January in St. Barts and are looking to duplicate it (sort of) Stateside on an island in the Carolinas or Georgia in September. Elements that are critical include a *private* villa experience, good restaurants, and nice beaches. Can anyone recommend a villa in, say, Hilton Head or Sea Island or such?

----------

